# Grouse Diet



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

So I was up hunting grouse today, and killed a ruffie. As it was late in the day, it's crop was full. When I opened it, all these buds were inside. Anybody recognize them? They look like they will open into a blossom:


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

What habitat was it in? They look like Aspen possibly Willow buds.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

The Naturalist said:


> What habitat was it in? They look like Aspen possibly Willow buds.


Mixed conifers and quakies. I didn't see any willows, as I was up on the ridges.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

I've seen them before just like that though in a birds craw. I have no Idea what plant they come from. It would be good to know.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Yep, the crop (craw) was packed for the night. Must be quakies, but I've just never paid that much attention. I'll take a close look. Doubt thet were willow buds by location.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Ruffed grouse will often go "budding," in other words, eat the catkins of aspen, especially in the winter. In fact, many grouse will eat little else during the cold winter months.

Here is a pic I took a few weeks back, of a flock of grouse budding in an large aspen.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks, Zim. Nice photos, too.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

InvaderZim said:


> Ruffed grouse will often go "budding," in other words, eat the catkins of aspen, especially in the winter. In fact, many grouse will eat little else during the cold winter months.


This is part of the reason why grouse migrate higher during the winter and why they are so hardy, especially during harsh winters. As the snow piles up, it makes the buds that much easier to get to.

Grouse will often times fly straight into a snowbank and spend the night in a "snow cave". Its bad enough when hunting and they scare the crap out of you with a flush... TOTALLY unexpected when cross-country skiing and have one flush out of a powdery drift. :shock:


----------



## 2-Fer (Oct 29, 2007)

Did you shoot those birds zim?


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

paddler213 said:


> The Naturalist said:
> 
> 
> > What habitat was it in? They look like Aspen possibly Willow buds.
> ...


Aspen buds then for sure! 

Nice pics Zim!


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Take all those "fixin's", throw em in a big pot along with the bird, add about a quart of chickin broth, boil'er down for while...Yum... ya got yourself some mighty fine eatin. :roll:


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Yep. I checked an aspen across the street. Funny, I never noticed how many buds they have.


----------

